# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker v.1260 Huawei G8, 4X, 5X, MATE 8, MATE S unlock, FRP Erase ++more added

## mohamed73

DC Unlocker Version 1.00.1260  *Huawei Mate S FRP unlock added*   Ascend G525 (Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code)
Ascend G527 (Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code)
Ascend G615 (Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code) *Ascend G7 Plus* (Read bootloader code, unlock FRP) *Ascend G8* (Read bootloader code, unlock FRP) *Ascend MATE 8*	(Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code) *Ascend MATE S*  (Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code, unlock *FRP*) *Honor 3C*	(Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code) *Honor 3X* (Direct unlock, Read unlock codes) *Honor 4A* (Read bootloader code, unlock *FRP*) *Honor 5X* (Read bootloader code, unlock *FRP*)
Huawei C8860v	(Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code)
Huawei H871G	(Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code)
Huawei Kestrel EE (Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code) *Huawei MediaPad M2*	(Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code)
-------Working with all versions (including wifi version *M2-801w*). Entering to manufacture mode from calculator ()()2846579()()= *Huawei Net10*	(Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code)
Huawei SoftBank 204HW (Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code)
Huawei Stream S 302HW	(Direct unlock, Read unlock codes, Read bootloader code) *Huawei Y6* (Read bootloader code, *unlock FRP*) 
-NO root, NO adb, no bootloader code required for any function.
-require active support. 
DC unlocker software and unlock tutorials can be found on DC Unlocker web page.

----------

